# Ce disque de démarrage ne peut pas être partitionné car l’espace y est insuffisant.



## Moshiro (22 Novembre 2018)

Bonsoir, j'aimerais installer windows sur mon Mac Pro avec Boot Camp seulement je ne peux pas, pour cause :
"Ce disque de démarrage ne peut pas être partitionné car l’espace y est insuffisant."
Merci de me venir en aide.

*Note de la modération :* on déménage dans la bonne section.


----------



## djee99 (22 Novembre 2018)

Bonsoir, ton disque dur fait combien de Go ? Et combien t’en reste t’il de disponible ?


----------



## Moshiro (22 Novembre 2018)

250 Go et j'ai 202 go de libre


----------



## Locke (22 Novembre 2018)

Moshiro a dit:


> 250 Go et j'ai 202 go de libre


Tu lances le Terminal qui est dans Applications/Utilitaires et tu tapes cette commande…

```
diskutil list
```
…en donnant le résultat. Dans ta réponse, tu fais un clic sur cette icône ⊞, tu sélectionnes les balises </> Code, dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvrira, tu fais un Copier/Coller du résultat du Terminal, un clic sur Insérer et tu valides ta réponse.

Quel est le modèle exact de ton Mac, que dis /A propos de ce Mac ? Une copie écran de la fenêtre serait la bienvenue.


----------



## Moshiro (22 Novembre 2018)

```
Last login: Thu Nov 22 19:46:20 on ttys000
MBPdeBeHermitte:~ mohamed-amine$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            37.0 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 74.4 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.0 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

MBPdeBeHermitte:~ mohamed-amine$
```


----------



## Locke (22 Novembre 2018)

Aucune anomalie dans la structure du disque dur. Par contre aucune information sur le modèle exact de ton Mac.

De plus, tu tentes d'installer quelle version de Windows sous forme de fichier .iso ?


----------



## Moshiro (22 Novembre 2018)

Windows 10 64 bit


----------



## Moshiro (22 Novembre 2018)

APFS Volume Macintosh HD            37.0 GB    disk1s1
Peut être que le problème ce pose ici, parce qu'il me demande 40 Go de libre


----------



## Locke (22 Novembre 2018)

Moshiro a dit:


> APFS Volume Macintosh HD 37.0 GB disk1s1
> Peut être que le problème ce pose ici, parce qu'il me demande 40 Go de libre


Aucun rapport, c'est le volume contenant tes applications et données.


Moshiro a dit:


> Windows 10 64 bit


C'est bien, mais cette version provient d'où ? Officiellement ton MBP te permet d'utiliser un fichier .iso qu'il faut télécharger ici... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...il faut sélectionner le fichier du bas qui correspond à la version d'avril 2018 _(1803)_, car la version d'octobre 2018 _(1809)_ pose encore un problème avec iCloud.


----------



## Moshiro (22 Novembre 2018)

C'est téléchargé mais il y a toujours le même problème.


----------



## Locke (22 Novembre 2018)

Moshiro a dit:


> MBPdeBeHermitte:~ mohamed-amine$


Tu es dans une session Administrateur ?


----------



## Moshiro (22 Novembre 2018)

Ouais aucun soucis là dessus


----------



## macomaniac (22 Novembre 2018)

Bonsoir *Moshiro
*
Passe la commande informative (copier-coller) :

```
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
```


qui liste les *snapshots* (instantanés du volume) - s'ils existent

Poste ce qui est retourné. C"est pour vérifier si un *snapshot* ne retiendrait pas de l'espace occupé dans le *Conteneur apfs* > ce qui bloquerait un repartitionnement.


----------



## Moshiro (22 Novembre 2018)

```
Last login: Thu Nov 22 21:10:07 on ttys000
MBPdeBeHermitte:~ mohamed-amine$ tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
com.apple.TimeMachine.2018-11-22-105228
com.apple.TimeMachine.2018-11-22-142617
MBPdeBeHermitte:~ mohamed-amine$
```


----------



## Moshiro (22 Novembre 2018)

Bonsoir, ça me donne ça


----------



## macomaniac (22 Novembre 2018)

Tu veux dire : rien ? - retour direct de l'invite de commande : *MBPdeBeHermitte:~ mohamed-amine$* ?


----------



## Moshiro (22 Novembre 2018)

J'ai formaté mon mac récemment, peut être que c'est la cause


----------



## macomaniac (22 Novembre 2018)

Tente la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 100g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande rétrécit le *Conteneur apfs* à *100 Go* > et crée une partition de *150 Go* en-dessous > format *FAT-32* > volume *BOOTCAMP* ; puis affiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné --> qui montrera si l'expérience est validée.


----------



## Moshiro (22 Novembre 2018)

```
Last login: Thu Nov 22 21:28:05 on ttys000
MBPdeBeHermitte:~ mohamed-amine$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 100g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 150 790 438 912 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 99 999 997 952 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 202 935 390 208 bytes
Error: -69521: Your APFS Container resize request is below the APFS-system-imposed minimal container size (perhaps caused by APFS Snapshot usage by Time Machine)
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            41.8 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 74.4 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.0 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

MBPdeBeHermitte:~ mohamed-amine$
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Novembre 2018)

Il y a refus > peut-être à cause de *snaphots*. Tu n'as pas clairement répondu précédemment --> repasse la commande :

```
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
```


et poste l'affichage de la fenêtre du *terminal*.


----------



## Moshiro (22 Novembre 2018)

```
Last login: Thu Nov 22 21:33:21 on ttys000
MBPdeBeHermitte:~ mohamed-amine$ tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
com.apple.TimeMachine.2018-11-22-105228
com.apple.TimeMachine.2018-11-22-142617
MBPdeBeHermitte:~ mohamed-ami
```


----------



## Moshiro (22 Novembre 2018)

Ca donne rien comme avant, j'ai copier-coller la commande dans le terminal, appuyé sur entré et ça me donne que ça


----------



## macomaniac (22 Novembre 2018)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil verifyVolume /
```


qui vérifie l'*apfs*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Moshiro (22 Novembre 2018)

```
Last login: Thu Nov 22 21:37:36 on ttys000
MBPdeBeHermitte:~ mohamed-amine$ diskutil verifyVolume /
Started file system verification on disk1s1 Macintosh HD
Verifying file system
Volume could not be unmounted
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -l -x /dev/rdisk1s1
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.77.8) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.220.38)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking snapshot 1 of 2
Checking snapshot 2 of 2
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
Performing deferred repairs
The volume /dev/rdisk1s1 appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Finished file system verification on disk1s1 Macintosh HD
MBPdeBeHermitte:~ mohamed-amine$
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Novembre 2018)

Tu as *2* *snapshots* > comme signalé ici -->

```
Checking snapshot 1 of 2
Checking snapshot 2 of 2
```


je savais bien qu'il y avait un facteur caché > expliquant l'impossibilité de repartitionner

Passe la commande :

```
sudo tmutil thinlocalsnapshots / 99000000000 4 ; say 'ENFIN TERMINÉ LA PURGE'
```


à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande supprime les *snapshots*. Attends d'entendre une voix déclarer : "Enfin ! terminé la purge" en signal de complétion.

Préviens quand c'est fait. Et si tu avais eu un message d'erreur.


----------



## Moshiro (22 Novembre 2018)

C'est fait, tout est ok.


----------



## macomaniac (22 Novembre 2018)

Alors repasse la commande-test -->

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 100g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list
```


et poste l'affichage retourné --> qu'on voie si le repartitionnement a été validé.


----------



## Moshiro (22 Novembre 2018)

```
Last login: Thu Nov 22 21:59:25 on ttys000
MBPdeBeHermitte:~ mohamed-amine$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 100g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 150 790 438 912 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 99 999 997 952 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 41 343 148 032 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.77.8) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.220.38)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.41.3) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.220.38)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.41.3) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.220.38)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.41.3) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.220.38)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (46453321+1) bitmap address (f0dd)
Performing deferred repairs
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 250 790 436 864 to 99 999 997 952 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
APFS Container Resize error code is 49187
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            37.6 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 74.3 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.0 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

MBPdeBeHermitte:~ mohamed-amine$
```


----------



## Moshiro (22 Novembre 2018)

Normalement tout est bon, je n'ai plus le message d'erreur au début de boot camp


----------



## macomaniac (22 Novembre 2018)

Oui > mais tu en as un à la fin -->

```
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
```


qui signifie (d'après mon expérience) que l'*apfs* s'est installé sur le disque avec une "erreur interne de structure" qui verrouille le *Conteneur apfs* en taille. C'est ce qui s'appelle : pas de veine.

La seule issue est de cloner *Macintosh HD* dans le volume d'un DDE USB (si tu veux une sauvegarde) > démarrer sur le clone > supprimer l'*apfs* > le recréer > cloner à rebours. En espérant que le nouvel *apfs* soit sans erreur.


----------



## Moshiro (22 Novembre 2018)

Mewde, comment je fais ça ?


----------



## macomaniac (22 Novembre 2018)

Sauvegarde des *42 Go* de *Macintosh HD* ou pas sauvegarde ? -->

- pour une sauvegarde > il te faut un DDE USB avec dans les *70 Go* d'espace libre.​


----------



## Moshiro (22 Novembre 2018)

J'ai un DDE de 2To


----------



## macomaniac (22 Novembre 2018)

Alors attache-le au Mac > puis passe les 2 commandes (l'une après l'autre) :

```
diskutil list
df -H
```


qui affichent les disques et l'occupation des volumes

Poste les 2 tableaux.


----------



## Moshiro (22 Novembre 2018)

```
Last login: Thu Nov 22 22:36:45 on ttys000
MBPdeBeHermitte:~ mohamed-amine$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            29.0 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 74.3 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.0 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk2
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              2.0 TB     disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +4.7 GB     disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            Boot Camp              +2.8 GB     disk4

MBPdeBeHermitte:~ mohamed-amine$ df -H
Filesystem      Size   Used  Avail Capacity  iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1    251G    29G   220G    12%   681018 9223372036854094789    0%   /
devfs           194k   194k     0B   100%      654                   0  100%   /dev
map -hosts        0B     0B     0B   100%        0                   0  100%   /net
map auto_home     0B     0B     0B   100%        0                   0  100%   /home
/dev/disk3      4.7G   4.7G     0B   100% 18446744073707247455             2305220 1741902178820325632%   /Volumes/CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR_DV9
/dev/disk1s4    251G   1.1G   220G     1%        1 9223372036854775806    0%   /Volumes/VM
/dev/disk2s1    2.0T   8.6M   2.0T     1%        0                   0  100%   /Volumes/WININSTALL
MBPdeBeHermitte:~ mohamed-amine$
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Novembre 2018)

Ce qui est bien > c'est que le volume *WININSTALL* est vide. Donc on peut réinitialiser le disque. Passe la commande :

```
diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ Clone gpt disk2 ; diskutil ap convert disk2s2 ; diskutil list
```


la commande : *a)* inscrit une table *GPT* et un format *jhfs+* avec un volume *Clone* > *b)* convertit le volume à l'*apfs* > *c)* affiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Moshiro (22 Novembre 2018)

```
Last login: Thu Nov 22 22:50:29 on ttys000
MBPdeBeHermitte:~ mohamed-amine$ diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ Clone gpt disk2 ; diskutil ap convert disk2s2 ; diskutil list
Started erase on disk2
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Waiting for partitions to activate
Formatting disk2s2 as Mac OS Extended (Journaled) with name Clone
Initialized /dev/rdisk2s2 as a 2 TB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 155648k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk2
Converting the volume on disk2s2 to an APFS Volume on an APFS Container
Started APFS operation on disk2s2 Clone
Converting HFS Volume to an APFS Container which will export one APFS Volume
The target is the Journaled HFS+ volume "Clone" backed by the GPT partition disk2s2
The target is a data disk; it is not a macOS system disk
Found APFS EFI driver /usr/standalone/i386/apfs.efi to install into the APFS Container
The target is not encrypted
Unmounting disk2s2
Starting conversion from HFS to APFS
Performing apfs_hfs_convert -x --verbose=0x400 --efi /usr/standalone/i386/apfs.efi /dev/disk2s2
Reporting pre-conversion statistics
Reporting post-conversion statistics
Successfully finished conversion from HFS to APFS
Successful conversion in commit mode so will switch type to APFS
Setting type of disk2s2 to APFS
Changing the physical disk partition type in shared mode
Partition modification attempt count was 1
Opening and closing disk2s2 to terminate old content driver
Expecting the new APFS Container at Physical Store disk2s2
Confirmed existence of new unencrypted APFS Volume disk5s1
Mounting APFS Volume disk5s1
APFS Volume mount attempt result was 0
Exiting conversion operations with error code 0
Disk from APFS operation: disk5s1
Finished APFS operation on disk2s2 Clone
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            29.0 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 74.3 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.0 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk5         2.0 TB     disk2s2

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +4.7 GB     disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            Boot Camp              +2.8 GB     disk4

/dev/disk5 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +2.0 TB     disk5
                                 Physical Store disk2s2
   1:                APFS Volume Clone                   1.0 MB     disk5s1

MBPdeBeHermitte:~ mohamed-amine$
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Novembre 2018)

Parfait. Tu as un volume *Clone* en format *apfs*.

Alors va à cette page internet : ☞*Carbon Copy Cloner*☜ (clique le lien rouge). Télécharge le logiciel et déplace-le dans les Applications. C'est un logiciel de clonage éprouvé. Tu as droit à une démo gratuite de 1 mois (sans restrictions logicielles) dont tu vas profiter.

À présent lance CCC > et dans son panneau définis une tâche telle que :


SOURCE = *Macintosh HD*

DESTINATION = *Clone*

SafetyNet = *Désactivé*

Presse le bouton "*Cloner*"

Le logiciel va cloner *Macintosh HD * dans *Clone* > puis créer les volumes auxiliaires requis dans le *Conteneur* de destination.

Quand c'est fini > repasse une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques

Note : pour ma part > je jette l'éponge pour cette fois (je ne suis pas trop du soir). Je reprendrai demain dans ton fil. Je pense que l'essentiel sera acquis.


----------



## Moshiro (22 Novembre 2018)

```
Last login: Thu Nov 22 22:50:34 on ttys000
MBPdeBeHermitte:~ mohamed-amine$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            29.6 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 74.3 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.0 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk5         2.0 TB     disk2s2

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +4.7 GB     disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            Boot Camp              +2.8 GB     disk4

/dev/disk5 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +2.0 TB     disk5
                                 Physical Store disk2s2
   1:                APFS Volume Clone                   26.3 GB    disk5s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 42.8 MB    disk5s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                518.2 MB   disk5s3

MBPdeBeHermitte:~ mohamed-amine$
```


----------



## Moshiro (22 Novembre 2018)

Carbon copy cloner m'a mis que l'installation c'est terminé avec des erreurs, c'est n'est pas un soucis ?


----------



## macomaniac (23 Novembre 2018)

Alors redémarre avec "*alt*" > choisis *Clone* > démarre dessus -->


vérifie si la session que tu ouvres est conforme à celle que tu viens de quitter

Si tout est en ordre > repasse une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste encore le tableau des disques --> histoire de voir si l'index du *Conteneur* du disque interne n'a pas varié avec ce nouveau démarrage...


----------



## Moshiro (23 Novembre 2018)

```
Last login: Fri Nov 23 10:44:44 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-Benabdelkrim-Hermitte:~ mohamed-amine$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            28.0 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 74.3 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.0 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         2.0 TB     disk2s2

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +2.0 TB     disk3
                                 Physical Store disk2s2
   1:                APFS Volume Clone                   26.6 GB    disk3s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 53.0 MB    disk3s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                518.2 MB   disk3s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      4.3 GB     disk3s4

MacBook-Pro-de-Benabdelkrim-Hermitte:~ mohamed-amine$
```


----------



## macomaniac (23 Novembre 2018)

Tu as démarré sur *Clone* ? - si oui > est-ce que ta session est comme attendue ?


----------



## Moshiro (23 Novembre 2018)

J'ai démarré sur clone oui. Que veux-tu dire par si ma session est comme attendue ? C'est à dire si clone est pareil que la session mère ?


----------



## macomaniac (23 Novembre 2018)

Oui : si tu as bien tes fichiers comme dans la session de *Macintosh  HD*.

Si oui > passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap deleteContainer disk1 "Macintosh HD" ; diskutil ap convert disk0s2 ; diskutil list
```


la commande supprime l'*apfs* du disque interne et reformate sa partition > reconvertit à l'*apfs* > affiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'affichage d'ensemble retourné.


----------



## Moshiro (23 Novembre 2018)

```
Last login: Fri Nov 23 10:44:50 on ttys000
MBPdeBeHermitte:~ mohamed-amine$ diskutil ap deleteContainer disk1 "Macintosh HD" ; diskutil ap convert disk0s2 ; diskutil list
Started APFS operation on disk1
Deleting APFS Container with all of its APFS Volumes
Unmounting Volumes
Unmounting Volume "Macintosh HD" on disk1s1
Unmounting Volume "Preboot" on disk1s2
Unmounting Volume "Recovery" on disk1s3
Unmounting Volume "VM" on disk1s4
Deleting Volumes
Deleting Container
Wiping former APFS disks
Switching content types
Reformatting former APFS disks
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s2 as a 233 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 24576k journal
Mounting disk
1 new disk created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk0s2
Finished APFS operation on disk1
Converting the volume on disk0s2 to an APFS Volume on an APFS Container
Started APFS operation on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Converting HFS Volume to an APFS Container which will export one APFS Volume
The target is the Journaled HFS+ volume "Macintosh HD" backed by the GPT partition disk0s2
The target is a data disk; it is not a macOS system disk
Found APFS EFI driver /usr/standalone/i386/apfs.efi to install into the APFS Container
The target is not encrypted
Unmounting disk0s2
Starting conversion from HFS to APFS
Performing apfs_hfs_convert -x --verbose=0x400 --efi /usr/standalone/i386/apfs.efi /dev/disk0s2
Reporting pre-conversion statistics
Reporting post-conversion statistics
Successfully finished conversion from HFS to APFS
Successful conversion in commit mode so will switch type to APFS
Setting type of disk0s2 to APFS
Changing the physical disk partition type in shared mode
Partition modification attempt count was 1
Opening and closing disk0s2 to terminate old content driver
Expecting the new APFS Container at Physical Store disk0s2
Confirmed existence of new unencrypted APFS Volume disk1s1
Mounting APFS Volume disk1s1
APFS Volume mount attempt result was 0
Exiting conversion operations with error code 0
Disk from APFS operation: disk1s1
Finished APFS operation on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.7 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.7 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            929.8 KB   disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         2.0 TB     disk2s2

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +2.0 TB     disk3
                                 Physical Store disk2s2
   1:                APFS Volume Clone                   26.8 GB    disk3s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 53.0 MB    disk3s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                518.2 MB   disk3s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      4.3 GB     disk3s4

MBPdeBeHermitte:~ mohamed-amine$
```
&


----------



## macomaniac (23 Novembre 2018)

Parfait ! --> mais par prudence > passe la commande :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 200g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande teste l'intégrité du nouvel *apfs* > en rétrécissant le *Conteneur* à *200 Go* > pour créer un *BOOTCAMP* de *50 Go* ; puis affiche les disques

Poste le retour --> on verra si l'*apfs* s'est installé sans erreur interne de structure cette fois-ci...


----------



## Moshiro (23 Novembre 2018)

```
Last login: Fri Nov 23 12:03:05 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-Benabdelkrim-Hermitte:~ mohamed-amine$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 200g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 50 656 219 136 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 200 000 000 000 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 476 839 936 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by hfs_convert (945.220.38) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.220.38)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
Performing deferred repairs
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 250 656 219 136 to 200 000 000 000 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
Shrinking partition
Modifying partition map
4096 bytes per physical sector
/dev/rdisk0s3: 99174720 sectors in 1549605 FAT32 clusters (32768 bytes/cluster)
bps=512 spc=64 res=32 nft=2 mid=0xf8 spt=32 hds=255 hid=391034880 drv=0x80 bsec=99198976 bspf=12112 rdcl=2 infs=1 bkbs=6
Mounting disk
1 new disk created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk0s3
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         200.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                50.8 GB    disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +200.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            938.0 KB   disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         2.0 TB     disk2s2

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +2.0 TB     disk3
                                 Physical Store disk2s2
   1:                APFS Volume Clone                   26.8 GB    disk3s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 53.0 MB    disk3s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                518.2 MB   disk3s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      4.3 GB     disk3s4

MacBook-Pro-de-Benabdelkrim-Hermitte:~ mohamed-amine$
```


----------



## macomaniac (23 Novembre 2018)

Hé ! hé ! tu as un *apfs* intègre qui supporte le repartitionnement. Tu n'as donc pas perdu ton temps à faire toutes ces manipulations : tu as la certitude qu'une partition *BOOTCAMP* pourra être créée désormais.

Alors on ramène les choses à zéro par la commande :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```


poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Moshiro (23 Novembre 2018)

```
Last login: Fri Nov 23 12:03:10 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-Benabdelkrim-Hermitte:~ mohamed-amine$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
Started erase on disk0s3 BOOTCAMP
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 50 790 436 864 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 250 790 436 864 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 250 789 408 768 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by hfs_convert (945.220.38) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.220.38)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
Performing deferred repairs
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 200 000 000 000 to 250 790 436 864 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            950.3 KB   disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         2.0 TB     disk2s2

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +2.0 TB     disk3
                                 Physical Store disk2s2
   1:                APFS Volume Clone                   26.8 GB    disk3s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 53.0 MB    disk3s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                518.2 MB   disk3s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      4.3 GB     disk3s4

MacBook-Pro-de-Benabdelkrim-Hermitte:~ mohamed-amine$
```
&


----------



## macomaniac (23 Novembre 2018)

Aucun problème.

Alors hop ! rétro-clonage. Lance *CCC* et définis une tâche telle que -->


SOURCE = *Clone*

DESTINATION = *Macintosh HD*

SafetyNet = *Désactivé*

Presse le bouton "*Cloner*"

Le logiciel va cloner *Clone* dans *Macintosh HD* > puis à la fin créer les volumes auxiliaires requis dans le *Conteneur* de destination. Quand c'est fini > redémarre avec "*alt*" > choisis : *Macintosh HD* > démarre dessus -->

- tu n'auras qu'à dire si tout est conforme...​


----------



## Moshiro (23 Novembre 2018)

Bien je viens de redémarrer mon mac et je pense que tout est conforme.


----------



## macomaniac (23 Novembre 2018)

Alors rien ne doit plus t'empêcher de créer une partition *BOOTCAMP* pour y installer Windows.


----------



## Moshiro (23 Novembre 2018)

Merci beaucoup t'es un héros mec !


----------



## Moonnaa (26 Novembre 2018)

Bonsoir, j'ai actuellement le même problème sur mon mac

Depuis tout à l'heure je tente vos démarches mais rien ne fonctionne



macomaniac a dit:


> Alors rien ne doit plus t'empêcher de créer une partition *BOOTCAMP* pour y installer Windows.


 vous pouvez m'aider ?


----------



## macomaniac (26 Novembre 2018)

Bonsoir *Moonnaa
*
Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande (informative) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur CoreStorage* si présent > *Conteneur apfs* si présent

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->

dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque.


----------



## Moonnaa (26 Novembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonsoir *Moonnaa
> *
> Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->
> 
> ...




```
Last login: Mon Nov 26 20:42:09 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-Mona:~ monabelkhodja$ duskutil list
-bash: duskutil: command not found
MacBook-Pro-de-Mona:~ monabelkhodja$
```


----------



## macomaniac (26 Novembre 2018)

C'est *diskutil* > pas *duskutil*.


----------



## Moonnaa (26 Novembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> C'est *diskutil* > pas *duskutil*.




```
Last login: Mon Nov 26 20:47:19 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-Mona:~ monabelkhodja$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         83.0 GB    disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS OSXRESERVED             7.9 GB     disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +83.0 GB    disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            62.0 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.0 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.4 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

MacBook-Pro-de-Mona:~ monabelkhodja$
```


----------



## macomaniac (26 Novembre 2018)

Hé ! hé ! --> cette partition te bloque -->

```
3:                  Apple_HFS OSXRESERVED             7.9 GB     disk0s3
```


passe la commande (copier-coller direct) :


```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande supprime la partition du bas > récupère son espace > réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'affichage d'ensemble retourné.


----------



## Moonnaa (26 Novembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Hé ! hé ! --> cette partition te bloque -->
> 
> ```
> 3:                  Apple_HFS OSXRESERVED             7.9 GB     disk0s3
> ...


Ca prend un tout petit peu de temps, mais d'ou vient cette fameuse partition ?


----------



## Moonnaa (26 Novembre 2018)

Et voilà le résultat ! 

```
Last login: Mon Nov 26 20:47:19 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-Mona:~ monabelkhodja$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         83.0 GB    disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS OSXRESERVED             7.9 GB     disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +83.0 GB    disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            62.0 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.0 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.4 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

MacBook-Pro-de-Mona:~ monabelkhodja$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
Started erase on disk0s3 OSXRESERVED
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 38 018 211 840 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 121 018 208 256 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 121 017 180 160 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.30.63) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.200.129)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.30.60) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.200.129)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.30.60) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.200.129)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.57.19) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.200.129)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
Performing deferred repairs
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 82 999 996 416 to 121 018 208 256 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            61.9 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.0 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.4 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

MacBook-Pro-de-Mona:~ monabelkhodja$
```


----------



## macomaniac (26 Novembre 2018)

Problème résolu. 

C'est une partition auxiliaire qui a du être créée lors d'une tentative d'installation de *BOOTCAMP*.


----------



## Moonnaa (26 Novembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Problème résolu.
> 
> C'est une partition auxiliaire qui a du être créée lors d'une tentative d'installation de *BOOTCAMP*.


Merci beaucoup ! Je vais réessayer d'installer windows et je reviens vers vous s'il y a un autre problème


----------



## Moonnaa (26 Novembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Problème résolu.
> 
> C'est une partition auxiliaire qui a du être créée lors d'une tentative d'installation de *BOOTCAMP*.


Bon.. Nouveau problème, décidément les mac et moi ça fait beaucoup


----------



## Moonnaa (26 Novembre 2018)

Moonnaa a dit:


> Bon.. Nouveau problème, décidément les mac et moi ça fait beaucoup



Une erreur s'est produite pendant l'installation


----------



## macomaniac (26 Novembre 2018)

Pour les problèmes spécifiques d'installation de Windows : attends la venue de *Locke* dans ton fil. Pour ma part > je ne me sers pas de cet OS et ne peux pas te conseiller.


----------



## Moonnaa (26 Novembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Pour les problèmes spécifiques d'installation de Windows : attends la venue de *Locke* dans ton fil. Pour ma part > je ne me sers pas de cet OS et ne peux pas te conseiller.


D'accord merci quand même et bonne soirée !


----------



## Locke (27 Novembre 2018)

@Moonnaa
Ton SSD de 121 Go est trop petit, ce n'est même pas la peine de continuer d'autant plus que tu n'as réservé que 37 Go d'espace disque dur. Quand on regarde ta copie écran de ta réponse #65, il ne reste que 6 Go de disponibles pour macOS qui ne pourra plus fonctionner correctement au point de bloquer complètement ton Mac.

De plus, le fichier .iso que tu utilises n'est pas officiel et pas en 64 bits ! Il faut impérativement utiliser le fichier officiel de chez Microsoft... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...en téléchargeant la version d'avril 2018 1803 en 64 bits, car la version d'octobre 2018 1809 pose encore un problème avec iCloud. Le nom exact du fichier .iso est *Win10_1803_French_x64.iso*.

Officiellement voilà maintenant ce que préconise Apple... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468 ...et tu constateras que tu es très loin du compte. Je suppose que tu as très peu de mémoire et pas de carte graphique, donc pour moi ce n'est pas jouable avec un si petit SSD.

Très important : pour désinstaller une partition Windows créée via Assistant Boot Camp, il faut impérativement relancer ce dernier et en aucun cas utiliser Utilitaire de disque sous peine de devoir passer des lignes de commande via le Terminal pour redresser la situation.


----------



## Moonnaa (27 Novembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> @Moonnaa
> Ton SSD de 121 Go est trop petit, ce n'est même pas la peine de continuer d'autant plus que tu n'as réservé que 37 Go d'espace disque dur. Quand on regarde ta copie écran de ta réponse #65, il ne reste que 6 Go de disponibles pour macOS qui ne pourra plus fonctionner correctement au point de bloquer complètement ton Mac.
> 
> De plus, le fichier .iso que tu utilises n'est pas officiel et pas en 64 bits ! Il faut impérativement utiliser le fichier officiel de chez Microsoft... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...en téléchargeant la version d'avril 2018 1803 en 64 bits, car la version d'octobre 2018 1809 pose encore un problème avec iCloud. Le nom exact du fichier .iso est *Win10_1803_French_x64.iso*.
> ...


D’accord, mais comment je peux faire pour avoir de la mémoire en plus? Ou peut-être, tu peux m’aider à installer Solid Edge et Mindview sans Windows ?


----------



## Locke (28 Novembre 2018)

Moonnaa a dit:


> D’accord, mais comment je peux faire pour avoir de la mémoire en plus? Ou peut-être, tu peux m’aider à installer Solid Edge et Mindview sans Windows ?


Dans ton cas aucune solution avec un si petit SSD de 121 Go. Et impossible d'installer un gros logiciel sans une partition Windows.


----------



## drazic76 (2 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour,

J'ai moi aussi un problème avec boot camp. j'aimerais installer windows mais c'est la meme galère que les collègues plus haut.
J'ai essayé les deux solutions mais ça ne fonctionne pas pour moi...

je vous transmet une copie de la commande diskutil list





en esperant que vous pourrez m'aider


----------



## drazic76 (2 Juillet 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Problème résolu.
> 
> C'est une partition auxiliaire qui a du être créée lors d'une tentative d'installation de *BOOTCAMP*.



après la 1ere solution je n'ai plus le message espace disque insuffisant mais j'ai ça:


----------



## macomaniac (2 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour *drazic*

As-tu toujours un problème de partitionnement pour la création d'un volume *BOOTCAMP* ?

- car mes compétences s'arrêtent à ces questions de gestion des partitions > et c'est *Locke* l'expert en ce qui concerne l'installation spécifique de Windows.​


----------



## Locke (2 Juillet 2020)

drazic76 a dit:


> après la 1ere solution je n'ai plus le message espace disque insuffisant mais j'ai ça:


Ce message est typiquement celui qu'Assistant Boot Camp affichera lorsqu'il détectera un SuperDrive. Quel est le modèle de ton Mac, possède-t-il un SuperDrive ? Ce doit être le cas, puisque qu'Assistant Boot Camp ne te propose pas l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso. Donc, tu n'auras pas d'autres choix que d'utiliser un DVD d'une version de Windows 7 ou 8, soit un DVD original, soit une copie gravée depuis un vrai PC. Tu n'auras aucune autre alternative.


----------



## drazic76 (2 Juillet 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Ce message est typiquement celui qu'Assistant Boot Camp affichera lorsqu'il détectera un SuperDrive. Quel est le modèle de ton Mac, possède-t-il un SuperDrive ? Ce doit être le cas, puisque qu'Assistant Boot Camp ne te propose pas l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso. Donc, tu n'auras pas d'autres choix que d'utiliser un DVD d'une version de Windows 7 ou 8, soit un DVD original, soit une copie gravée depuis un vrai PC. Tu n'auras aucune autre alternative.



Yes tu as raison, j'ai un superdrive. Si je le déconnecte de la carte mère? ça va mieux se passer? 
Au pire je peux le graver depuis mon mac? 

Ci dessous les caractéristiques de mon macbook pro.


----------



## drazic76 (2 Juillet 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *drazic*
> 
> As-tu toujours un problème de partitionnement pour la création d'un volume *BOOTCAMP* ?
> 
> - car mes compétences s'arrêtent à ces questions de gestion des partitions > et c'est *Locke* l'expert en ce qui concerne l'installation spécifique de Windows.​



Avant de faire la solution que tu proposé à la première personne, bootcamp me disait que l'espace disque n'était pas suffisant.


----------



## Locke (2 Juillet 2020)

drazic76 a dit:


> Yes tu as raison, j'ai un superdrive. Si je le déconnecte de la carte mère? ça va mieux se passer?


Non, un fichier .iso ne sera pas accepté !


drazic76 a dit:


> Au pire je peux le graver depuis mon mac?


Non, impossible, il faut faire une gravure depuis un vrai PC, comme mentionné il n'y aura aucune autre alternative. Si c'est dans le but de vouloir jouer à des jeux récents sous Windows, tu peux oublier avec ta petite puce graphique de 384 Mo.


----------



## drazic76 (2 Juillet 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Non, un fichier .iso ne sera pas accepté !
> 
> Non, impossible, il faut faire une gravure depuis un vrai PC, comme mentionné il n'y aura aucune autre alternative. Si c'est dans le but de vouloir jouer à des jeux récents sous Windows, tu peux oublier avec ta petite puce graphique de 384 Mo.


 ah zut, j'ai pas attendu ta réponse et du coup je l'ai gravé depuis le mac...
ça me donne ça quand j'ouvre le dvd. 
Je le tente quand meme ou pas?




Non du coup c'est pour faire tourner age of empire 1,2 et 3.. Et des logiciels propre à windows


----------



## Locke (2 Juillet 2020)

drazic76 a dit:


> ah zut, j'ai pas attendu ta réponse et du coup je l'ai gravé depuis le mac...
> ça me donne ça quand j'ouvre le dvd.
> Je le tente quand meme ou pas?


Ca ne fonctionnera pas, le DVD doit-être démarrable et ce type de gravure n'est possible qu'avec un logiciel comme UltraISO qui ne fonctionne que sous Windows !


drazic76 a dit:


> Non du coup c'est pour faire tourner age of empire 1,2 et 3.. Et des logiciels propre à windows


Ce sont de très vieux jeux, mais tu es conscient que tu ne peux pas installer Windows 10, uniquement que les versions 7 et 8 ?


----------



## drazic76 (2 Juillet 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Ca ne fonctionnera pas, le DVD doit-être démarrable et ce type de gravure n'est possible qu'avec un logiciel comme UltraISO qui ne fonctionne que sous Windows !
> 
> Ce sont de très vieux jeux, mais tu es conscient que tu ne peux pas installer Windows 10, uniquement que les versions 7 et 8 ?



L'installation s'est très bien passé, Windows 8.1 est installé et fonctionne bien. 
Du coup, on peut graver un Iso bootable de windows depuis un Mac. 

Merci pour votre aide qui m'a était précieuse !


----------



## Locke (3 Juillet 2020)

drazic76 a dit:


> Du coup, on peut graver un Iso bootable de windows depuis un Mac.


Alors là, la bouche m'en tombe.  Dommage que dans mon MBP 2010 qu'il n'y est plus de SuperDrive, mais je suis épaté que tu aies réussi à graver un DVD bootable depuis Utilitaire de disque !


----------



## CharlesRG (13 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour j'ai le même soucis, j'ai tout essayé ... j'ai effacer la partition, j'ai essayé vos commandes etc...


----------



## CharlesRG (13 Juillet 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Alors là, la bouche m'en tombe.  Dommage que dans mon MBP 2010 qu'il n'y est plus de SuperDrive, mais je suis épaté que tu aies réussi à graver un DVD bootable depuis Utilitaire de disque !


Help ...


----------



## CharlesRG (13 Juillet 2020)

```
Last login: Mon Jul 13 17:22:45 on ttys000
macbook-pro-de-charles-2:~ utilisateur$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            206.8 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 23.3 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                515.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk2
   1:                  Apple_HFS CHARLES                 2.0 TB     disk2s1
```


----------



## Locke (13 Juillet 2020)

CharlesRG a dit:


> Bonjour j'ai le même soucis, j'ai tout essayé ... j'ai effacer la partition, j'ai essayé vos commandes etc...


Si on fait le calcul, tu as 210 Go d'occupés sur 256 Go, il te reste donc 41 Go, donc tu resteras à la rue, car Assistant Boot Camp réclamera un minimum vital de 42 Go. De plus, macOS demande 20/25 Go pour pouvoir fonctionner correctement ainsi que le fait qui tu puisses lire/écrire des données. Pour toi les carottes sont cuites.


----------



## CharlesRG (14 Juillet 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Si on fait le calcul, tu as 210 Go d'occupés sur 256 Go, il te reste donc 41 Go, donc tu resteras à la rue, car Assistant Boot Camp réclamera un minimum vital de 42 Go. De plus, macOS demande 20/25 Go pour pouvoir fonctionner correctement ainsi que le fait qui tu puisses lire/écrire des données. Pour toi les carottes sont cuites.


Pourtant ils me disent que mon disque est vide ! je l'avais utilisé pour TimeMachine , mais je l'ai supprimé, comment je peux le remettre à 0 rééelement ?


----------



## Locke (14 Juillet 2020)

CharlesRG a dit:


> Pourtant ils me disent que mon disque est vide ! je l'avais utilisé pour TimeMachine , mais je l'ai supprimé, comment je peux le remettre à 0 rééelement ?


Là, si je comprends bien tu voudrais utiliser ton disque dur USB de 2 To ? Si oui, Assistant Boot Camp refusera de faire l'installation dans un support externe, uniquement que dans le disque dur interne. La seule solution possible sans Assistant Boot Camp est celle-ci... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...ier-usb-3-0-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/ ...et aucun problème avec le dernier fichier .iso officiel qui est *Win10_2004_French_x64.iso*.


----------



## Gigi (19 Août 2021)

Bonjour,

J'ai le même problème mais je n'arrive pas à le solutionner. Il y a peut-être un autre problème sur mon Mac. J'ai éliminé le snapshot qui faisait sortir le premier message "espace y est insuffisant" mais reste le problème USB. Pouvez vous m'aider ? 

Merci d'avance


----------

